# GAP Insurance



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking at taking out GAP replacement vehicle insurance to cover the wife's new Octy VRS.

With the VAT free deal Skoda were running before Christmas we got a bit of a bargain. If we were to buy the same car today it would cost best part of £3.5k more.

Anyone with any experience of claiming GAP insurance? Ideally for a replacement vehicle policy.

TIA 

Phil


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When my now ex had her Clio she opted for the GAP which I assumed was a bit of a con, however sadly, one of the Saxo boys had run into the side of the car air bags deployed n all that and car was written off, the saxo was on the Y plate and thanks to the GAP cover she was able to replace it with a 52 Corsa 2yrs later, so in that sense was worth it :thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

We covered our Octy vRS via "Click4gap" as it was alot cheaper than the Skoda Gap cover.
Cheers
AC


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Well worth taking out the insurance 3 years of worry free motoring if anything were to happen!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know the owner of Click4Gap very well - good coverage for a decent price - don't mess with him though as hes ex South African special forces


----------

